
Foundations of Machine Learning Boot Camp - jonbaer
https://simons.berkeley.edu/workshops/machinelearning2017-boot-camp
======
iandanforth
At first I was confused why this was being posted _after_ the event. Turns out
all the videos are now online and freely accessible from the lectures. Pretty
cool!

------
etrain
A word of caution - these talks are highly technical and theoretical and I
don't recommend them for anyone looking to understand practical applications
of ML. If, however, you're interested in intro to cutting edge work at the
frontier of theoretical underpinnings of ML, this is a fabulous group talks
from some of the sharpest academics in the field.

------
ssivark
For me, a tutorial implies that students will attempt to practice the skill
and the instructor is there to help with the practical aspects, and explain
how to solve actual problems. It has to be interactive, and it has to involve
solving specific problems rather than just talking about general ideas.

I find it very confusing when I come across all these "tutorials" on deep
learning, reinforcement learning, etc. They just seem to be general lectures
without any actionable instructions or practical guidance.

Am I missing some part of what happens when I look at these recordings, or
does the word "tutorial" mean something different in the ML community?

~~~
mcintyre1994
I think generally tutorial is a broader term than you're refering to. I've
never really thought about it, but the first "php tutorials" and "javascript
tutorials" I ever looked at were tutorials, so were the instructor-led
practical machine learning classes at university.

Wikipedia says "A tutorial can be taken in many forms, ranging from a set of
instructions to complete a task to an interactive problem solving session
(usually in academia)." \- which seems to encompass everything from online
tutorial explanations, to online video courses, to academia itself. That
matches my experience with tutorials anyway.

